# Acton (Hueston Woods)



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

I was just wonderring how the lake is. I was thinking of heading there after work for a couple of hours looking for some crappie. Thanks in advance.


Harrison


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Have not been there for a couple weeks, but I would try to find some drop offs...anything around 8'-12' should be good.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I was there today from 7:00-10:30. I was huntin for bass but ended up catching two small saugeye about 9-10 inches each. Caught both of them on a 6 inch blue/black zoom worm texas rigged. A man on the shore was catching the saugeye left and right, it looked like he was using some type of chartruse twisty tail things, hard to see.... all were caught on the dam end on the opposite side of the spillway. They say crappie down there is pretty good as well. I was the first boat in at 7:00 and when I left there were about 15 or so trailers in the parking lot. Water was 2-4in clarity by the ramp, 1-1.5ft down by the dam. Water temps ranged from 57-61 F. 


J


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Jason. 

I've been fishing the last cove down by the damn (on the right.)
I did pretty good last week, terrible Monday morning, so I am looking
to get back at 'em. You should be able to see my Red Tundra parked 
with the trailer in the lot. I got a blue and white semi V with Grumman 
on the side. I've been mainly a using minnows lately, using a tightline
or dropshot approach in the deeper water, although I've slayed them
in years gone by casting jigs! 

Gloves up! 

Rick


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Jason. 

I've been fishing the last cove down by the damn (on the right.)
I did pretty good last week, terrible Monday morning, so I am looking
to get back at 'em. 

I've been mainly a using minnows lately, using a tightline
or dropshot approach in the deeper water, although I've slayed them
in years gone by casting jigs when they go shallow! 

You should be able to see my Red Tundra parked with the trailer in the lot. 
I got a blue and white semi V with Grumman on the side. Give me a yell! 

Gloves up guys! 

Rick

PS. I also caught ( 5 ) little Saugeyes using chartruese roadrunners.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok, was I drunk when I placed the two different answers to the same string?

I must have crappie fever bad!


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

HaHa, and i belive its dam and not damn! 

J


----------



## bsprada36 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll be heading to Acton tomorrow. Anyone have any suggestions on places to try for crappie, and maybe what to try as far as bait. I've done alright with minnows. I'm still learning the lake. Do you guys think they're up on the bank yet? I'll be in my 14ft jon with a johnson 25hp off the back. Give me a holler if you see me. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

I would suggest using jigs with twister tails, you can cover lots of water and find out what depth they are hitting really fast that way. Also just so you know the lake has a 10Hp limit. I'd hate to see you get a fine for that, from what i hear its a pretty big one.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I made my first trip to hueston woods camping all weekend what a huge park. I noticed alot of people fishing the tubes where the water goes over the road any idea what they might be lookin for? As for me i did not wet a line but will bring a pole next time i go. Do they let you walk the docks fishing for crappie?


----------



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

The docks are locked were the boats are. You could fish by the docks on land. There is a fishing pier but I never fished from it. I see a lot of people there.
Will be heading to the lake this weekend. It will be saturday if I do not have to work that night. 

Chris


----------



## pgp2002 (Mar 13, 2006)

My friend and I will be yakking around Hueston Woods doing some fishing, I will be in a blue yak, and my friend on a yellow (sit-on-top). Stop and say hi, and let us know if there are any hot spots. Thanks!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

My dad and son spent the day on Acton Friday....retirement + first day of summer break = they fish while I'm at work   

They caught several nice bluegills and my son caught a 12" saugeye. He lost a pretty good size bass at the boat, dad said he was really surprised at how big it was and just as he was dipping the net it rolled and came off!


I think we will be there Monday.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

Does Acton Lake allow night fishing by boat?


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep perfectly legal as long as you have your running lights.

J


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

how is the catfishing at hueston?


----------

